# 780i FF code?



## corey273

i have just built a new computer and i have the nvidia nforce 780i sli motherboard. i have heard everybody talking about the FF code and error. ok so my question is Do i have mother board problems cus when i boot up it beeps once then the lcd on the mother board does some numbers during boot up and then once vista loads the lcd says FF but everything works properly. I looked it up in the manual and it says FF means Boot but y is it saying ff when im in vista?


----------



## bomberboysk

FF means fully functional, if FF is displayed and the computer is booting, it is, well, fully functional(i have the 790i and it stays at FF even in vista)


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah I have the 750i and it displays 'FF' when in Windows. Like mentioned above, it's fully functional.


----------



## corey273

alrite coool thanks


----------

